# vee-jitsu



## professorwilliamallen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello thank you for welcoming me to your site I have been a student of veejitsu 55 65 75 for over 30 years my instructors are Grandmaster Robert J.Cooper, and Grandmaster Jose A. Velez I am a 7th degree black belt in Jukidokairyu Modern Veejitsu Arnis Karatedo.At the present time I am advancing my studies in veejitsu with two Senior students of Professor Vee. Grandmaster Rudy Jones and Grandmaster Lumumba.
I can be reached at:1718-265-0761
and an my address 3222bayview ave apartment 1E at brooklyn NY 11224
and you can email me at:shihanwilliamallen@yahoo.com
​


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 17, 2007)

*Mod Note

Thread moved to Schools/Instructors Forum.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Super Moderator*


----------



## Ewelincia (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome. I think youll enjoy this if you are into vee jitsu


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------

